# It's not where we are, but what we do.



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Where does life find you right now? We are all at different stations in life and we also find that there are different events occurring in our lives. For some of us it seems as though everything is going well and there are no trials testing our faith. For others, it's as though the trials never end. It's one right after another.

There are also some who are going through the trial of their life. It feels like we've been through a train wreck and we can't seem to make sense of it. "Why did this happen to me?" What is the purpose in all of this.

The bible tells us that all things work together for good to those that love God, to those who are called according to His purpose. That tells me that there is a reason why God allows things to come our way. God is accomplishing something in us. Being a Christian will not exempt us from the trials of life.

Since we know that God is allowing these things, we should practice 
1 Thessalonians 5:16-18, which says:

_* Rejoice always, pray without ceasing, in everything give thanks; for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus for you.*_

We can rejoice and give God thanks in everything. If we believe his word, we will be able to do this even in the worst of times. Every trial is another opportunity to glorify God.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Good message.


GOD Bless,
John


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Read Job*

Thats all you need to know --I beg your pardon, but God never promised us a rose garden, along with the sunshine, there will always be a little rain sometimes

We all suffer , Christians and Heathen alike, until the day we leave this world - its how you respond and how you continue to work out that free gift, given by a loving God

and a WARNING to Christians if you are in almost constant "Stuff happens states", you had better be on your knees with God seeking forgiveness, YOU ARE BEING DISCIPLINED.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

TrueblueTexican said:


> and a WARNING to Christians if you are in almost constant "Stuff happens states", you had better be on your knees with God seeking forgiveness, YOU ARE BEING DISCIPLINED.


Not always the case. Job was not being disciplined and this sounds like his shoe size.

Also, in John 9 Jesus tells us this:
1 And as Jesus passed by, he saw a man which was blind from his birth.

2 And his disciples asked him, saying, Master, who did sin, this man, or his parents, that he was born blind?

3 Jesus answered, Neither hath this man sinned, nor his parents: but that the works of God should be made manifest in him.

Nevertheless, I do know that those whom God loves, he will discipline. But rainy days are not always the result of being disciplined.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

The parable of the one who build his house on the rock and the other who built his house on the sand is often focused on the Rock being Jesus Christ, which it absolutely is. However many fail to see that the storms came over both. We live in a fallen world where bad things happen to everyone. The difference is we have this awesome unmovable rock of Jesus Christ to help support us through the storms while the lost do not. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes atcfisherman. And even while the storms of life are all around us, we can have peace because we stand on that rock, Jesus Christ. He is our refuge & our strength.


----------

